# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Who can repair refrigeration equipment in a coffee shop?

## Maknatash

If you want to get high service and quality work, then Viking Repair Pro specialists can help you https://vikingrepair-pro.com/. They have a lot of experience with kitchen appliances. The employees of the company are polite and responsive. It is important that they value their reputation and do their work honestly and conscientiously. I managed to deal with many masters, but this is the first time I see such service) Viking Repair Pro is a pleasure to deal with!

----------

